# 2015 Murano Dashboard 2 Questions



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

2015 Platinum with Technology Package: 

1.) I am assuming the blue snowflake illuminated on the instrument panel is because it has yet to get over 35 degrees since I have had the car. Is that what it is supposed to be?

2.) The is a switch on the lower left side of the dashboard that has an icon of a reclining seat. It does nothing when I attempt to switch it. Does it have a purpose?

Thanks


----------



## cathybennett (Feb 26, 2015)

1. The snowflake is just letting you know that its cold outside. That conditions are right for snow and ice.

2. The reclining seat button works like this. Go to your back seat and use the switch by the head rest and lay the seat down (as if you were going to be hauling something and needed the room). Don't set the seat back up. Go push the button, it automatically raises your seat.


----------

